# Linatex



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I have some tapered linatex bands that i got from Flatband a few years ago. I pulled them out recently and shot a variety of ammo through them. I just can't figure out why anyone would bother with these bands when latex and theraband are available. Am i missing something here? They seem sluggish at best. They are durable, but that is about all i can find about them that is worthwhile.

Anyone have good experiences or a linatex advocate?


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't know anyone who uses linatex over a long period of time.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I think there are a couple of reasons. (1) longer lasting, and (2) they can lob heavy ammo at a good speed for blunt trauma kills. Both of which tubes and chains can do, but I think linatex users are probably old timers who broke in on gum rubber which is similar.

Warning: I'm no expert! I think Tex-Shooter will be able to answer this with more authority if he sees this.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

The only thing that I have against Linatex is the sorry tolerances. That is why I stopped using it altogether. It was just too much hassle matching band sets. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeah, I think their lifespan is about the only thing going for Linatex bands. I got a set from Baumstamm that he included with a catty I bought from him and they struck me the same way: rather sluggish. Like hiker said, they may do better with heavy ammo, but I've never tried it, so that's theory/speculation on my part.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

It's funny you guys should mention Linatex. I just put on a set (last week) for shooting 3/8" ammo through my Starship. The cut is 1/2" x 3/8" x 9" and the thickness is approximately .095".The trick with Linatex is (like Tex said) very careful measurements and cutting and go thinner on the width then you would think. For instance the sheet I have is around .007" off from one side to the other. I use that to my advantage by getting " A double taper" when cutting -keeping the wide side and thicker side at the front and the thinner width and thinner thickness at the pouch. This set is flying and has the added advantage of lasting longer then my usual .030" latex cut. Linatex actually has an elongatiion of 810%-the highest of all popular elastomers (Theraband Gold I believe is 760 and Medical grade latex is 790) for slingshot shooting. When I first started using this stuff years ago, shots were going all over the place because I cut wrong and too wide-thinner is better with this stuff-well all stuff actually!







Flatband


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Gary, that last set of linatex bands you made for me was pretty awesome with 1/2" steel. But I actually like gum rubber better. Neither comes close to latex, though. But I still like them.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

How was the wear on that last set of Linatex BIll? I also love Medical grade latex but was looking for similar performance with better wear. I think I may have found the right combo-jury is still out though!







Flatband


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Gary, I can't tell you because shortly after I made that slingshot I traded it to a guy in England.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I tried Linatex and it sucked wind I put them in the trash straight way. You just cant beat Latex being snappy, fast for heavy or light ammo.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

dgui said:


> I tried Linatex and it sucked wind I put them in the trash straight way. You just cant beat Latex being snappy, fast for heavy or light ammo.


So don't hold back, how do you *really* fell about them?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have a couple of sheets of Linatex and some Linatex bandsets. Contrary to other's experience, I found them fast and snappy and haven't noted much thickness variation. As said, they lob big projectiles well, last very well and have good elongation. The biggest problem for me is the difficulty in cutting precise widths with a rotary cutter. Linatex is so thick, siqudgy and cut resistant that the blade seems not to want to cut through.

I suspect that the reasons why Linatex receives such widely varying reviews are:

Wide manufacturing tolerances, as mentioned above.

Different thicknesses. I have one sheet 1.75mm and one 2.5mm

People shooting ammunition that is too light forthe bands.

People not drawing consistently to the maximum elongation.

FYI my bands are 270mm x 17 to 14mm x 1.75, supplied by Flatband. My own bands are 220mm x 14 to 11mm by 2.5mm


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

All that I have tried to use was 1/16 inch thick Linatex and that was the thickness that I had tolerance problem with. Not with one piece but with several pieces. I think that the rubber itself is a good compound though. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

aamj50 said:


> I tried Linatex and it sucked wind I put them in the trash straight way. You just cant beat Latex being snappy, fast for heavy or light ammo.


So don't hold back, how do you *really* fell about them?








[/quote]

What did you not understand about ( IT SUCKED WIND ) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, you'll have to be more specific. Words mean things. It is hard to know what you mean about a rubber band "sucking wind".


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Well, you'll have to be more specific. Words mean things. It is hard to know what you mean about a rubber band "sucking wind".


Ok, it's lower than a rubber band and in some cases it can stick out like a buggy bumper that might attached to the behind side of a Hobo. Yea!


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

dgui said:


> Well, you'll have to be more specific. Words mean things. It is hard to know what you mean about a rubber band "sucking wind".


Ok, it's lower than a rubber band and in some cases it can stick out like a buggy bumper that might attached to the behind side of a Hobo. Yea!
[/quote]
So you don't like it then.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Perhaps i will tinker with the bands i have and see what happens. I am pleased with latex and theraband for the meanwhile. Might keep the linatex for big rocks and golf balls. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

dragonmaster said:


> Well, you'll have to be more specific. Words mean things. It is hard to know what you mean about a rubber band "sucking wind".


Ok, it's lower than a rubber band and in some cases it can stick out like a buggy bumper that might attached to the behind side of a Hobo. Yea!
[/quote]
So you don't like it then.
[/quote]

Thats Right Dream Walk.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

No more experimenting with flatbands for me I will stick with Latex from Tex as long as he I can get them. The performance is Breathtaking.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I think Dan (ZDP) hit on a good point. A lot of people cut a lot more rubber then the ammo really needs. When you have a thicker gauge rubber, cut the width a lot thinner the you would normally go. I was also guilty of that in the beginning using this stuff. I mean, I'm using a cut of 1/2" x 3/8" x 9" from prong attachment to pouch tie with an approximate draw of 37's and this rig is really flying with 3/8" ammo. I also love my Med Latex but I'll have to re- evaluate the performance and lasting qualities of this particular cut. So far so good!







Flatband


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Gary, FYI, the guy I sent the fork to over in England just got it today and says he loves the bands, and wanted to know what they were. They were a really nice set, man.
Do you remember the specs on that set, in case he asks? He may want to order more from you. Me too.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Flatband said:


> I think Dan (ZDP) hit on a good point. A lot of people cut a lot more rubber then the ammo really needs. When you have a thicker gauge rubber, cut the width a lot thinner the you would normally go. I was also guilty of that in the beginning using this stuff. I mean, I'm using a cut of 1/2" x 3/8" x 9" from prong attachment to pouch tie with an approximate draw of 37's and this rig is really flying with 3/8" ammo. I also love my Med Latex but I'll have to re- evaluate the performance and lasting qualities of this particular cut. So far so good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will try cutting down the bands i got from you a while back and see if that helps. I haven't measured the bands, but they were quite wide for the relative thickness of the material. I think they would be great for my kids, as latex doesn't last too long with rambunctious little boys.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Flatband said:


> I think Dan (ZDP) hit on a good point. A lot of people cut a lot more rubber then the ammo really needs. When you have a thicker gauge rubber, cut the width a lot thinner the you would normally go. I was also guilty of that in the beginning using this stuff. I mean, I'm using a cut of 1/2" x 3/8" x 9" from prong attachment to pouch tie with an approximate draw of 37's and this rig is really flying with 3/8" ammo. I also love my Med Latex but I'll have to re- evaluate the performance and lasting qualities of this particular cut. So far so good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gotta tell you, I have a set of Flatband's Lintanex bands like he said he uses for 3/8 and I like them very much. I'm doing mostly indoor shooting at 21' for now so I'll see how I like them at 10 yards and beyond later but I think they'll do fine. The seem like they will last forever too compared to regular latex.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Well that 1/2" x 3/8" x9" Linatex band set broke yesterday. It really just had a small tear in it but I figured let's take it off and put a new cut on. Ended up with around 400 shots on that set. Pretty good. I took the same set and cut them down. They are now 7/16" x 5/16" x 8". They are flying and the draw (37"s) is very nice. She's shooting nice and flat and is a good match for the 3/8" steel balls. I'm really starting to like this stuff now that I know more about it's nature. Careful measurements of gauge and thinner cuts width wise do the trick. Flatband


----------

